# looper (insecticidas)



## me79

Hola, ¿cómo están? Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre unos insecticidas y tengo una duda con respecto a la palabra "looper".

La oración dice así: "The biological insecticides, _Bacillus thuringiensis_ Berliner, _Baculovirus heliothis_, a looper _(Autographa)_ NPV, and _Nomuraea rileyi_ (Farlow) Samson were ineffective as a group and, in some cases, no more effective than no treatment."

Cuando dice "a looper", ¿se refiere a un tipo de insecticida?

Acá va mi intento: "Los insecticidas biológicos, _Bacillus thuringiensis _Berliner, _Baculovirus heliotis,_ un LOOPER (_Autographa_) NPV y _Nomuraea rileyimás_(Farlow) Samson fueron ineficaces como grupo y, en algunos casos, no fueron más eficaces que si no hubiese habido tratamiento alguno".

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Benzene

¡Hola *me79!*

La traducción podría genéricamente ser "oruga".

"Looper" = "cankerworm".

Mire aquí: http://www.google.it/search?num=10&...0.0.0.0.43.43.1.1.0...0.0...1ac.2.ZAFm9n8BZn4

Saludos,

Benzene


----------



## phantom2007

Sí, la ennumeración  pareciera referirse a los insecticidas, pero en realidad lista las plagas que supuestamente combaten.

Sería la "oruga de la Autographa".


----------



## vicdark

_Looper _es un tipo de larva de varios lepidópteros que reciben el nombre general de "gusano medidor". 

Me parece que a tu oración le suprimieron un par de palabras:

 "The biological inseticides, _Bacillus thuringiensis Berliner, Baculovirus heliothis, used against/to control a looper (Autographa) NPV, and Nomuraea rileyi (Farlow) Samson were ineffective as a group and, in some cases, no more effective than no treatment."
_
Just my 2 centavos.


----------



## me79

Muchas gracias a todos por aclarar mi duda. ¿Qué les parece si dejo la oración de la siguiente manera?:

 "Los insecticidas biológicos, usados contra _Bacillus thuringiensis Berliner, Baculovirus heliotis, oruga (Autographa) NPV y Nomuraea rileyimás(Farlow) Samson, fueron ineficaces como grupo y, en algunos casos, no fueron más eficaces que si no hubiese habido tratamiento alguno".
_
¡Muchas gracias por su colaboración!


----------



## vicdark

_Bacillus thuringiensis Berliner __y__ Baculovirus heliotiss _son los insecticidas; _a looper (Autographa) NPV, and Nomuraea rileyi (Farlow) Samson _son los insectos plaga que se quiere combatir con eses insecticidas.

Yo cambiaría tu primera versión así:

"Los insecticidas biológicos, _Bacillus thuringiensis Berliner y Baculovirus heliotis, usados contra un gusano medidor (Autographa) NPV y Nomuraea rileyimás (Farlow) Samson fueron ineficaces como grupo y, en algunos casos, no fueron más eficaces que la ausencia de tratamiento._


----------



## phantom2007

Lamento haber estado confundido y haber creado confusión. Hay insecticidas biológicos que se usan para intentar controlar plagas de los cultivos y entre ellos están: Bacillus Thuriegiensis, el hongo Nomuraea Nileymas y el _Baculovirus heliothis. _La duda y confusion la crea el looper Autographa porque la identifiqué como plaga por ser un gusano. Pero parece ser que éste porta un virus (nuclear polyhedrons virus) que posiblemente se use para atacar otros insectos.

Por lo tanto la lista no de es de las plagas sino que es de los insecticidas biológicos. Lo correcto sería dejar la oración como estaba, sin el "contra":

"Los insecticidas biológicos usados:  _Bacillus thuringiensis Berliner, Baculovirus heliotis, una oruga (Autographa) NPV y Nomuraea rileyimás(Farlow) Samson, fueron ineficaces como grupo y en algunos casos, no fueron más eficaces que si no hubiese habido tratamiento alguno". 
_Disculpa el embrollo_.
_


----------



## vicdark

Phantom está absolutamente correcto. Yo verifiqué que Autophaga NPV es un insecto, pero no que _Nomuraea rileyimás es un hongo. _Asumí que era otra plaga y pido disculpas por mi error.

Lo único que sugeriría es que en vez de "una oruga" pongas "un gusano medidor".


----------



## me79

¡Muchísimas gracias por su ayuda!

Saludos.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

No tengo ni idea de qué están hablando   pero me llamó la atención encontrar un nombre científico con acento, así que lo busqué y efectivamente en algún lugar se "coló" inadvertidamente. Imagino que *me79* lo notó también, pero el nombre correcto es _N. rileyi_.


----------



## phantom2007

Tanto copiar y pegar coló un "más" en ese nombre. Gracias por hacerlo notar.


----------

